# Lowrance x-125 Deutsche Bedienungsanleitung-Woher??



## maesox (28. September 2007)

Hallo#h,

kann mir jemand einen Link oder sonst was nennen,wo ich die Deutsche Bedienungsanleitung oder Handbuchfür ein Lowrance x-125 herbekomme ???;+

Wäre klasse wenn mir jemand helfen kann #6#6

Danke schonmal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## maesox (29. September 2007)

*AW: Lowrance x-125 Deutsche Bedienungsanleitung-Woher??*

Hat wirklich keiner ne Idee ????;+

Habe dieses Gerät geschenkt bekommen#c!!! 

Hier im board tummeln sich ja einige die dieses Gerät mit Erfolg nutzen.Könnte mir vielleicht jemand ne Kopie machen???

Würde mich natürlich dafür revanchieren!!!!!! Ist doch logisch !


----------



## Kay (29. September 2007)

*AW: Lowrance x-125 Deutsche Bedienungsanleitung-Woher??*

Moin zusammen

@maesox: http://www.lowrance.com/Manuals/default.asp

Damit Du erstmal was in der Hand hast: Ist leider nur Englisch aber immerhin 92 Seiten lang. Kannst Du Dir unter x125 als PDF downloaden. Besser als garnichts.

Gruss Kay


----------



## maesox (29. September 2007)

*AW: Lowrance x-125 Deutsche Bedienungsanleitung-Woher??*

Servus Kay#h,

Vielen Dank für Deine Antwort!!!!!!!!!!!

Ein Handbuch in Englisch ist schon dabei!! Tu mir aber in Sachen Deutsch leichter|rolleyes
Vielleicht findet sich ja doch noch jemand der mir seines kopiert!!#c


----------



## Jirko (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Lowrance x-125 Deutsche Bedienungsanleitung-Woher??*

moin maesox #h

einen (legalen) link für solch eine bedienungsanleitung wirst du leider nicht im netz finden bzw. bekommen... die handbücher unterliegen strengen copyrights! setze dich doch einfach mal mit think-big in verbindung, oder vielleicht auch mit herrn schlageter, und frage einfach mal an, ob du gegen nen kleines taschengeld solch eine anleitung käuflich erwerben kannst #h


----------



## maesox (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Lowrance x-125 Deutsche Bedienungsanleitung-Woher??*

....werde ich machen,Danke!!!!!#6


----------



## Kunze (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Lowrance x-125 Deutsche Bedienungsanleitung-Woher??*

Hallo!

Oder...

Lowrance X-125 in die Suche eingeben...

Ermitteln wer ein solches besitzt....

PN`s austauschen...  #h


----------



## maesox (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Lowrance x-125 Deutsche Bedienungsanleitung-Woher??*

Vielen Dank !!!!!!!#6

Das wäre mein nächster Schritt gewesen. 
Habe jetzt aber von einem sehr kompetenten Echolothändler hilfe bekommen!!!#6


----------



## Lump (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Lowrance x-125 Deutsche Bedienungsanleitung-Woher??*

Hy,
ich habe das x 135 DF falls du noch eine Anleitung benötigst, könnte ich dir helfen.:m:m:m


----------



## maesox (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Lowrance x-125 Deutsche Bedienungsanleitung-Woher??*

Hey @Lump,

Wenn was schief gehen sollte werde ich mich sofort bei Dir melden,wenns bis dahin noch gilt!!!!! 

*Dankeschön für die Hilfe !!!!!!!!!!!!#6*


----------



## Lump (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Lowrance x-125 Deutsche Bedienungsanleitung-Woher??*

Hey,
habe die Anleitung auf,n Rechner.Bei bedarf Info an mich und die Post geht raus.|wavey:


----------



## lorenco (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Lowrance x-125 Deutsche Bedienungsanleitung-Woher??*

Hallo Lump,
 wäre super, wenn Du mir die deutsche Bedienungsanleitung für lowrance x 125 rüber beamen könntest. 
 Danke.
 lorenco


----------

